# Seeking advice on setting up Discretionary Trust Fund



## galwayhous (3 Mar 2011)

What is a "Discretionary Trust" and how might one set one up?

I am thinking of setting up a trust fund for the benefit of one of my adult children, who has a disability, to be administered jointly by myself and others.

Can anyone tell me what the procedure is for setting up a trust fund?


----------

